# Picture and teaser thread Merry Reaper 2020



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see the goodies!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Teaser


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another teaser dear victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmm..... Can't wait to see Saki!!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> Another teaser dear victim
> View attachment 743050


Awesome teasers, you are so talented! Can hardly wait for your victim to get their reap and post photos.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok one more teaser









Dear victim your box of goodness is all packed and ready to ship. I hope you like everything


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

saki you are always so quick of the mark!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahhh Saki!!! You always are so on the ball!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok victim your package got shipped someone will be getting Reaped next week


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Awesome teasers, you are so talented! Can hardly wait for your victim to get their reap and post photos.


aww thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok one last teaser my dear victim


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 743069
> 
> Ok one last teaser my dear victim


Saki.Girl, I am so envious of your victim already and I have only seen the pictures of teasers! I am looking forward to seeing photos of the entire reap. To say that I am a fan of yours would be an understatement.

I am waiting on a couple of items to arrive that I ordered and then my victim's reap will be on it's way.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, you both are so on the ball!! I have a handful of items ready to go. , but have some crafting to do. Best get busy. Have it figured out but need to assemble some of the supplies.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Saki.Girl, I am so envious of your victim already and I have only seen the pictures of teasers! I am looking forward to seeing photos of the entire reap. To say that I am a fan of yours would be an understatement.
> 
> I am waiting on a couple of items to arrive that I ordered and then my victim's reap will be on it's way.


aww thank you maybe the next reaper i will get you as my victim 

speaking of beth what is the next reaper ?


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

ooh, a teaser for my victim! (i don't usually have time to do a teaser!)


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG OMG OMG Saki Girl you ROCK. I was so excited I opened my box in the car. Tonight while I was taking pictures my cats wanted my gnomes so I had to guard them. My explosion box is the best. I was so excited to "play" with it. Did I mention you ROCK?! Here are the pics of the most exciting goodies. Since I had help I tried to group things or my gnomes would of had help running away.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I want to THANK YOU so much for all the goodies. My towels and napkins are to nice to use so I am thinking of hanging them in my workshop so I can enjoy them all the time. My gnomes are going on a shelf (first nutcrackers, now gnomes). My box I am putting away in a special place so my cats don't get it. Thank you Thank you!!!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Shadow Panther said:


> I want to THANK YOU so much for all the goodies. My towels and napkins are to nice to use so I am thinking of hanging them in my workshop so I can enjoy them all the time. My gnomes are going on a shelf (first nutcrackers, now gnomes). My box I am putting away in a special place so my cats don't get it. Thank you Thank you!!!


Some truly amazing things! Where does one find these items?! Great job!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Michael_Candles, Saki is a very gifted crafter! She made all of these gifts I believe!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome i had a blast making your stuff and creating some special items for you . 
The long gnomes with velcro are for handles like your refrigerator or stove  
I am so glad it all arrived safe and sound and you are happy. Merry Christmas early sweetie


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Beth is right Michael_Candles I made 85 percent of the items all but the plastic camp key chains and keys and the 2 light up gnomes and the set of felt gnome ornaments


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

This is why I was so excited. Saki Girl is talented and I LOVE IT ALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> This is why I was so excited. Saki Girl is talented and I LOVE IT ALL!!!!!!!!!


 aww this makes me so happy that you love it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Some hints of things to come for my dear victim!!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

ohmigoodness! hostesswiththemostess was my reaper and they sent such cute things! 






































































(1/2)


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

(2/2)




























the gnome is the cuest gnome i've ever seen, and the window snowflakes have already been put up in the living room. 

thaaaank you hostess! ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh the gnome is adorable!!! Love the snowflakes! the witch plaque is so uniquely cool!!! The candle holder is awesome!!! Great reap!!!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

the tea light holder has a place on the coffee table now. ^~^


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

So glad that you liked everything yoboseiyo!! Have a great Christmas!!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

you too! XD


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh another great reap look forward to seeing more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

we need more pics lol way to quite in here


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> we need more pics lol way to quite in here


I agree! As for my victim, I am looking for a box and hope to find one today.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

while we wait for reaps lets see pics of your christmas trees


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok my harry potter tree 

















My gothic tree 








My gnome and gingerbread men tree 
















And my bedroom gnome tree


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Ready to be shipped. (All 3 boxes)


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok my harry potter tree
> View attachment 743346
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! I love your trees! Just wow! I haven’t put my tree up. It has been difficult to get in the Christmas spirit this year and then this afternoon I fell off a ladder and twisted my knee so am not sure when, or if, holiday decorating will get done. I am not going to be able to climb up into the attic to get the decorations down. But just looking at the photos of your trees give me inspiration. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love your trees SakiGirl!!!!!
Wycked Spiryt, Oh my!!!! I hope your knee feels better soon! 

I got Christmas up, not quite as much as other years, but it's enough! 


I mailed my package today, now I need to worry, is it going to make it safely, did I do enough? ah well.. It is what it is!! so later this week, one more will be delivered, so more picturess soon!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

bethene said:


> Love your trees SakiGirl!!!!!
> Wycked Spiryt, Oh my!!!! I hope your knee feels better soon!
> 
> I got Christmas up, not quite as much as other years, but it's enough!
> ...


Thank you! I just need to give it a rest for a fews days. It’s not serious, just annoying and inconvenient, darn it. The timing sucks! 

I hope I am your victim! 😁 You send great reaps.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank guys i love the treas and i refuse to let this crazy year bring me and my family down  so went all out


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Someone will be reaped Monday


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

So I gathered my supplies and finally made something. However two of my craft ideas fell apart because I don't have the right supplies...so I'm going to make one last attempt at crafting something else before I package it up and send it. I just hope nothing happens in shipping...I don't trust USPS anymore.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> Love your trees SakiGirl!!!!!
> Wycked Spiryt, Oh my!!!! I hope your knee feels better soon!
> 
> I got Christmas up, not quite as much as other years, but it's enough!
> ...


I am feeling the same way you are Bethene! I have my victim's gifts boxed and ready to drop off at the post office on my way home. But now the worry, is it going to make it safely, did I do enough? Yikes!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Dearest Victim,
I did not get out of work yesterday evening in time to get to the post office before it closed. Drat! However, I scheduled a pick-up with them for this morning to make sure that your package will ship today. I used lots of bubble wrap and peanuts in the hopes that everything will arrive safely.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

My crystal ball tells me that my victim‘s box is headed east and will be delivered next week. North east? South east? Hmmmm... Let me ask!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok so not last minute but...close. The package is off.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped by the wonderful Lauralouthatswho!!! Thank you SO much!!! Pictures don't even do this reap justice! The packaging was beautiful - she made an awesome envelope filled with goodies - with very cute paper crafts and even a Merry Christmas mini banner! Awesome scrabble ornaments, Ralphie from A Christmas Story was SO cute!!! Hot Chocolates and a candy cane stick, a super cute gingerbread scrapbook, and this AMAZING recipe box completely filled up with these awesome sprinkles for cookie decorating and edible glitter!!! I love it all so much, thank you again and a very Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

how nice!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I was reaped today but I know not by whom. The card is signed “your reaper” along with a very nice note. First let me say that I absolutely LOVE how my reaper decorated my box. The witch pictures are wonderfully dark and spooky. Those are my fantasy witches.

My reaper went to a lot of work making my reap and I want to say thank you. There are six white cloth napkins and four red, two throw pillows and an extra pillow cover plus a handcrafted white top hat decorated in red with blue snowflakes. I’m pretty sure the top hat and pillow covers, as well as the red napkins, were handmade by my reaper. My reaper definitely has sewing skills as they are very well done.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

how lovely!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh more great reaps love the loadded enveloup i love making those. looking forward to seeing more reaps


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

My victim’s package was supposed to have been delivered last week but tracking shows that it is arriving late. I just hope everything arrives safely. Soon my dearest victim, hopefully soon!

I hear that USPS, as well as the other shipping carriers, are running behind with deliveries due to unprecedented volume. I suppose we just have to be patient although I admit that isn’t one of my virtues. 😊


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I love seeing everyone’s reaps. More.....more lol


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Somebody has a package in their mailbox 💀👻


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Shadow Panther said:


> Somebody has a package in their mailbox 💀👻


Okay, so with hopeful expectation I went out and checked my mail box. There’s nothing there so everyone else might want to go check theirs. Can hardly wait to see photos!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I was reaped by the Queen of reapers herself, Bethene! Thank you so much for everything! I loved how it was wrapped. Opening each treasure was so special.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

What a great reap. That plate is cool and that Santa I love.

Hope to hear from my victim today


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

X-Pired said:


> My victim’s package was supposed to have been delivered last week but tracking shows that it is arriving late. I just hope everything arrives safely. Soon my dearest victim, hopefully soon!
> 
> I hear that USPS, as well as the other shipping carriers, are running behind with deliveries due to unprecedented volume. I suppose we just have to be patient although I admit that isn’t one of my virtues. 😊


Same boat here. In fact tracking didn't have it LEAVING town until last Fri and we had it at the PO on Monday the 7th. Tracking still has it somewhere between here and there. Guess priority shipping means nothing anymore. My gripe for the day.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Somebody has a package in their mailbox 💀👻


i read this and went and checked mine lol no reap but i did have 2 Christmas cards


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Same boat here. In fact tracking didn't have it LEAVING town until last Fri and we had it at the PO on Monday the 7th. Tracking still has it somewhere between here and there. Guess priority shipping means nothing anymore. My gripe for the day.


i can only imagine how over whelmed they are this year with more people shipping


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I was reaped by the Queen of reapers herself, Bethene! Thank you so much for everything! I loved how it was wrapped. Opening each treasure was so special.
> 
> View attachment 743472
> 
> ...


another great reap


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

So no one else is left hanging except me my victim was AstorReinhardt


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I made the mistake of sending 3 boxes. The first one says that it was delivered to the victims mailbox on the 13th. The other 2 are still in transit.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> I made the mistake of sending 3 boxes. The first one says that it was delivered to the victims mailbox on the 13th. The other 2 are still in transit.


well no packages in my mail box so i am not your victim lol hope they post up soon


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I emailed AstorReinhardt and she said she got her package yesterday and is waiting to open on Christmas.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> I emailed AstorReinhardt and she said she got her package yesterday and is waiting to open on Christmas.


He please.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

sorry I was posting while doing other things


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We have been partially reaped. PO first handed over 2 boxes addressed to someone else... guess the postal people have been sipping the eggnog again. After a short discussion about the boxes handed to us not being addressed to us, they took a better look see found boxes 1 and 2 of 3 that were addressed to us. Will wait a day or so to see if there is a box 3 of 3 before posting pictures.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh the excitement mounts (Sits on edge of seat waiting) 

At least they didn’t give out your packages like they tried with someone else’s


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am getting excited for my reap maybe it will be here this week whoot something to look forward to


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Awesome merry reap!! Thank you so much!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love the little wienie dog spoon rest,,,,,squee!!
adorable little gnome!!!


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

I luv it all!! Luv the new handmade gnome, he is right at home with the others. The spoonrest is ad4


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh you know I love your gnome-lol. That spoon rest is adorable!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

who all is waiting to be reaped still besides me ?


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Me


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got a notice that box 3 of 3 might have shown up today alas our PO doesn't have Saturday hours so might not be till Monday for me to pick it up. Once I have it in hand I'll post photos.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Noooooo-excited to see what you got


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok We were able to wrestle box 3 from the PO this morning. They had a window for PICK up's only for a few hours this AM. Got there, first person in line, only to be told Sorry it's not there, I have a notice it's here, well we've not sorted out the packages for the past 2 days, so sorry come back next week.... NOPE not leaving till package is in my hands... what felt like days waiting box 3 is now in our hands. I've not idea what's happening at the USPS but the whatever it is it's not good. We didn't notice a card in any of the boxes so whomever was our reaper all we can say is WOW like WOW... I want to suggest as the mugs had damage you might want to look into getting some of the insurance allotted you in sending priority. Seeing as it looks like at least box 3 took an extra 7 days and even at that if not for having a LONG discussion with the mail clerk we'd still not have it, might try to get some kind of refund on the shipping cost.
Photo of the the mugs.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

without further ado


















Box 1 YUMMY chocolat, cocoa, some mugs that didn't travel very well  some cool stickers and a potted plant that didn't make it into this photo










A really cool serving bowl and something I didn't even know I really wanted a mortar and pestle. How did my reaper know it was just what I needed. 








Box 3 was the biggest of all... A really nice string of lights with clips to hold all my card exchange cards on A really nice air plant in a glass orb. A really great fairy light lantern, 4 neat plasitc balls to add to the candy witch house. Inside the balls were stickers and creepy cloth. OH MY goodness really nice ammo cans inside lock and lock storage containers, a fake rock and key holder... for our geocaching games... with this we'll be the envy of all the local cachers. 










Box 3 also held yardage of fake fur, a set of fake candle lanterns, a box of tea lights, a string of fairy light, a box of essential oils in my favorite scenets and a couple of Horroments for my Creepmas tree. 









I believe I got everything from all 3 boxes here including the live plant in the skull pot... 

Thank you reaper soooooo very much... it was a great surprise

Oh almost forgot... Mr Riggs loved snarfling up the fake fur....









Yes he's a big boy over 250 pounds and can drink outta the bathroom sink.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Worth fighting the P.O. For!! I love your doggie🐶


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Shadow Panther said:


> Worth fighting the P.O. For!! I love your doggie🐶


for sure worth the "discussion" with the clerk.... to get that last box.
Ahhh Mr Riggs... everyone loves him. He's been one of our favorite furbabies, but then aren't they all. He's so gentle around our elderly and more aggressive female dane, Millie, even though he has 150 pounds or more on her and could easily throttle her.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another great reap .


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I'm glad you got all three boxes owed to you before the holidays. It seems that you enjoy all the items, so that's great! I hated it that I could not find any pumpkin treats for your babies. I wanted to add something specifically for them. As for a card, I had issues with USPS too and didn't realize I didn't add one in until all the boxes were sealed and weighed.


OH! AND THOSE MUGS!!!! so disappointed!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Why thank you so much for the great reap. I do hope you try to get some of the insurance money from the damage to the mugs... they were soooo cool. I've always wanted to get a mug like them with the little something something inside that peeks out as you drink your tea. 

As for the missing card no worries I tend to add a card BUT never say who I am... I like staying secret. I reminds me of the days in college when we played secret pixies.... The best pixies pulled off some amazing pranks... Most meroralble was filling someone's dorm room with crumbled newspapers or the time they turned everything in the room upside down... Or wrote Merry Christmas in yellow snow outside the window... made for some "fun" finals weeks. Again thank you


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I had wondered if you’d figure it out from my teasers. Also I gave a hint with stickers. I used the same sticker in your reap as I did on your greeting card. But this was my first time taking part in the reaps so if you have any critiques for me I would love to hear them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reaped whoot by the wonderful x-paire 
Thank you so much everything is perfect 
So I collect cape cod red glass from avon and look what I received 









4 mini goblets and a canister omg they are perfect i absolutely love them thank you  

Now I also collect knee holding elfs and omg he got me one of those too so excited I do a elf tree every year and he will always be on it. Thank you 









I also collect gingerbread men and omg I love this and perfect for 2020 lol








now i also love gnomes and omg I got the cuties gnomes haha again perfect 










next up was this little candle so cute and spooky is always fitting any time of year  








you gave me a perfect reap thank you so very much I absolutely love it all. 
Here is everything together 









The owl card is perfect for my harry Potter tree it has found a home on it for every year to come 








And the glass and ornaments are all ready up 








Thank you again and merry Christmas


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

michael_candles looks like you did a great job. Welcome to the reaps 💀

Saki.Girl what a fabulous reap. I love that gingerbread!!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I WAS REAPED! for the first time ever. By Wycked Spiryt. Thank you so much for the wonderful treasures!



















Here’s everything with my fur baby (Frodo) ensuring everything is good to go! The biggest shock for me was that I love Practical Magic but don’t already have a copy in my vast DVD library. Your skills with the crystal ball are obviously highly attuned. Thank you again. 😁💀❤


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I love your haul! And Frodo is so cute (at least his head)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

has everyone been reaped ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Mine's still coming! 
Wycked Spiryt has a box picked up but I don't believe opened, she's out of town! 
Mine is coming from north of the border so who the heck knows what's up with shipping !😀


----------



## Cat and Thimbles (Nov 10, 2020)

Saki.Girl said:


> has everyone been reaped ?


I think mine is still stuck in customs. Hopefully bethene will get her package soon.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

My reaper sent me two vintage Christmas Good Housekeeping magazines from 1969.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Your welcome AstorReinhardt


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So still 2 out floating around some where, and one picked up but not opened......


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see the last of the reaps!! You guys have all been getting great gifts!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Anything, yet, on those last 3 reaps?


----------



## Cat and Thimbles (Nov 10, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> Anything, yet, on those last 3 reaps?


Mine is still stuck in customs, my victim's was supposed to be delivered last week but they moved it to tomorrow and I do not know anything about the third person's.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Cat and Thimbles said:


> Mine is still stuck in customs, my victim's was supposed to be delivered last week but they moved it to tomorrow and I do not know anything about the third person's.


Ug. I hope yours gets through customs, soon, and the one you sent gets delivered tomorrow like it says. Shipping has just been an absolute nightmare, this season...and out of the country is longer, to begin with.
I hope all three make it and are opened, soon! Fingers crossed for you all!!

I'm hoping the next Main Reapers coming this Summer/Fall will have shipping back to normal...or as normal as it tries to be...


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

oh noes, i'm sorry yours is still stuck in customs, cat! :O


----------



## Cat and Thimbles (Nov 10, 2020)

yoboseiyo said:


> oh noes, i'm sorry yours is still stuck in customs, cat! :O


Thanks. As WitchyKitty says shipping right now is a nightmare and from my research I should expect a long wait. Apparently it was not uncommon this Christmas for people to give a box containing a print out of what the recipient should be getting for Christmas once their parcel was in. My uncle had to do that for my aunt's gift.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The gift that was box 2 has been picked up but not opened as far as I know. There was a a family emergency in another state. 

Hopefully the other 2 get delivered!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

the giving of photos of the gift is a tradition in my family. 

c'mon postal service! you can do it! 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Still waiting on my end. So so ridiculous.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Still waiting on my end. So so ridiculous.


This waiting is so crummy for you guys. I still keep watching the thread, hoping the last reaps will be delivered soon!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got my box from Cat and Thimbles!!! So excited!!! For some reason can't get the pictures to download on here from my phone. Not sure why. Will keep trying!
Thank you Cat and Thimbles!!! I love everything!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got my box from Cat and Thimbles!!! So excited!!! For some reason can't get the pictures to download on here from my phone. Not sure why. Will keep trying!
Thank you Cat and Thimbles!!! I love everything!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG!!!! All the pictures I took I can't find!! Seriously. How does that happen!! I will keep trying to find them or take more tomorrow!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

First I want to say Thank You to Cat and Thimbles!! This was her 1st reap(which makes it worse hers hasn't come yet: She did a fabulous job!!! I love everything so much!!!
Here it is finally. For some reason they wouldn't down load from my phone, which I always do, so broke out the laptop! 
First of all is the yummy chocolate stash of candy I received!!! Seriously, YUM!!!!! 
And some maple flavored maple leaf cookies( of course, from Canada!!) I have not had them in a few years! so yummy (broke into them already! LOL)
Next 2 are a witch picture she painted me! It has stockings by a fire place, with kitties looking at her!! Perfect for me, one is a better close up. I love it! I hung it in a spare bedroom , that I actually go into every day and so when leaving the room can look at it!!!!! I love it!!!!!! In the 1st picture my kitty Kirby is checking everything out!
Then is a wicked witch shape key ring! I keep things like that on my purse, so can look at them all the time! 
Next is a really cute note book/journal, she made that too I believe!!! I am thinking of starting selling different crafts, will use that as a planning journal! 
Then come something I actually squealed over!!! A wizard of Oz purse!!!!!!! SQUEEEEEEEEE!!!! It has the flying monkeys on it!! With Fly my Pretties on it!!!!!! I am so in love!!! on my gosh!!!!!! 
And the most adorable witches hat, with holly on the brim, she made that also!!! It is so so fabulous!! It joined the other items in my collection of witch goodies I keep in my bedroom all year around!!!
Then a fabulous stash of Hot chocolate and hot cider! more YUMMMMM!!!! I drink that kind of goodies all year around!!!!

I love everything!!! Again, Thank you so much!!!
I will go check my pictures and make sure I didn't forget anything ! Can only post 10!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

okay, A few more, first is the notebook again, my kitty Louie decided the ribbons it was ties shut with made it fun to play with!
(warning, kitty overload!)
Next is Louie again, with the head of one of my kittens , Sally. All of them were very curious!
Next the flavors of soe of the hot chocolate! Yummy!
Just to be fair, little Lucy, my other kitten, is in a bag that one of the gifts was in, looking simply adorable!
Then a kinda group picture of the gifts!!!


Once again, I love everything, thank you!!!!


I hope yours comes real soon!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy to see you finally got your reap! Awesome stuff! 
I can't wait until the others arrive or are opened!
The whole covid thing may have messed up deliveries and caused many to not be able to join this year, but everyone who did join did a great job and sent fabulous gifts! 
I'll be watching for the last pics!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well...this is simply ridiculous. The pkg. sent to Cat and Thimble was sent back to sender, who is re sending. Seems like postal services all over are a mess!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Well...this is simply ridiculous. The pkg. sent to Cat and Thimble was sent back to sender, who is re sending. Seems like postal services all over are a mess!


What? Did they make them pay the shipping again, too?? I hope not! Knowing our postal system, I could easily see them doing that, though.

I feel so bad for the reaper who is having to resend and for Cat and Thimble who has to wait even longer! I hope it makes it, this time around...and that this postal nightmare doesn't put a sour taste in anyone's mouths for joining future secret reapers. This whole near year, now, has just been a bad time to do reapers with covid messing deliveries up all over. I would think now that the holidays are over, all of the delivery services will slowly start to get caught back up...but with many still doing so much online shopping, even for just normal items, it's probably still not going to get completely straightened out.

Fingers crossed that this re-send will have a faster, smoother and completed delivery to Cat and Thimble!!!


----------



## Cat and Thimbles (Nov 10, 2020)

Thank you WitchKitty and to my unknown reaper! I do not mind the wait, I am more worried about how much my reaper has to pay to resend it. I really hope that they did not have to pay anything on top of what they already did.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Goodness... what an embarrassment the USPS has become. Just read an article that mail being send this week is being delivered before mail sent before Christmas. At this rate we'll have an old fashion Christmas in July.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

my family actually celebrates Midsomar, which is a scandinavian holiday in, you guessed it, mid-summer. we treat it like xmas in july and get each other gifts and get together for a good meal and play games. it's fun!

but yeah, the usps was soooo needlessly and maliciously hobbled. >.<-p


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the box has been resent a bit ago. hopefully it doesn't get held up in customs again!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Still watching to see pics of it when it, hopefully, arrives!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Bethene so glad you received your awesome reap finally. Mail service has suffered greatly during this pandemic.

A note to anyone on the fence about joining a reap for the first time- this is not normal

now lets talk cats- your kids are adorable bethene!!!


----------



## Cat and Thimbles (Nov 10, 2020)

Just recieved my gift!!! Found out just before I had to go off to work, but was able to pick it up while working. Just took a short break to open it and I am very thankful to my reaper for the gifts they gave me. I do not have enough time to take pictures right now, but hopefully I can find my camera tomorrow and take some pictures then. Thank you again to my reaper!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yays!!!!! I can't wait to see!!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

yaaaay! i'm so glad it finally got there! XD


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Cat and Thimbles said:


> Just recieved my gift!!! Found out just before I had to go off to work, but was able to pick it up while working. Just took a short break to open it and I am very thankful to my reaper for the gifts they gave me. I do not have enough time to take pictures right now, but hopefully I can find my camera tomorrow and take some pictures then. Thank you again to my reaper!!


Did you get to take any pictures, yet?


----------

